

Thank You Yahoo for YUI! - gibsonf1
http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/

======
dshah
We're using YUI pretty extensively at my startup HubSpot.

Beyond the functionality, one thing we really like is that Yahoo! is
continuing to invest in the product, posting regular updates, and building a
community around it.

~~~
gibsonf1
You have one extremely nice webapp. The grading function is really impressive
- nice work.

------
tlrobinson
I don't get it, is there some sort of news about YUI, or are you just
professing your love for it?

~~~
gibsonf1
The news would be all the new functions they've added and the continuing
development they are doing (many in beta), but basically I'm using the system
and finding it to be truly impressive and wanted to give those Yahoo!s some
credit (and let others know about the great value they're building over
there.) Also, Yahoo! has been having a rough time lately yet they continue to
innovate which is very good news.

------
gibsonf1
It is truly amazing what power you can add to your web app with very little
coding thanks to YUI. Thank You Yahoo!! You guys rock.

~~~
neilk
Hey, it's great that you are enjoying it, but is your personal happiness
really "Hacker News"? If you'd found something interesting to say about it,
that would be different.

I'm kind of curious why people upvote this story. Is it just because they
agree with the premise? Like the "vote this up if you love chocolate ice
cream" genre on Reddit?

~~~
gibsonf1
For anyone who is developing a web app and is not aware that YUI is growing
and getting better, I can't see why this wouldn't be newsworthy here.

~~~
neilk
Announcements about YUI might be news, a blogpost like "consider YUI for your
next project! Here's why!" might be news. Your personal gratitude, while
admirable, isn't news.

It's not my site, though, and I'm only expressing my personal opinion about
what I like to see here. I prefer straight news and commentary, without
Twitter-style observational chatter.

------
chrisbroadfoot
YUI is bloated.

~~~
lyime
backup your comment? In what sense is it bloated?

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
The fact that the zipped source weighs in at 10 MB?

~~~
scorpioxy
You seem to be forgetting about the docs and the examples in there....

